
Cocos2d: past, present and future - evo_9
https://www.scribd.com/doc/88493987/Cocos2d-past-present-and-future
======
safetyscissors
I think where they are going is completely amazing. I have dealt with cocos2d
in the early days and it was kind of hard for a beginner to pickup and there
weren't as many tools out there to work on sound, sprites and tile maps. But
its nice that they are focusing on different platforms :) makes porting things
a whole lot easier.

------
rollypolly
I've been wondering for a long time where the name came from.. Los Cocos,
Córdoba, Argentina!

------
dangero
The javascript common API path is very interesting. This presentation explains
a lot better why the guys who built cocos2D were picked up by Zynga. Using
this JS API they will be able to design an app once and deploy it across the
web, iOS, and Android all at once.

